# Question on Brinkman Electric Smoker model number 810-7080-K



## smokin in texas (Jun 17, 2012)

Ok, I found a used Brinkman model number 810-7080-k smoker today. I have never smoked anything ever, but want to. The heating element seems to be working. Should i buy new lava rocks and put the heating element under the lava rocks. Any tips or suggestions on this model smoker would be greatly appreciated since I am new to Smokin!


----------



## smokin phil (Jun 19, 2012)

I have a Brinkmann electric as well, had it for ten years. My element is not buried in the lava rock. I would try first with it not buried. The water pan is important for temp control. Leave it out and temps WILL go high, probably too high for smoking. You will be ale to turn out some GREAT q off of it! It looks not very airtight, but that's the design. Try as is and then if you decide to make mods go from there. Let us know if you have any more questions!

LETS Q!!!


----------



## smokin in texas (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks Smokin Phil. Also, I need to install a heat thermometer to monitor the temp. Should I just go to Walmart and get one, then drill a hole in the lid to install it?


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 19, 2012)

I am wondering the same thing!  I just used mine yesterday and was wondering about the air tight issue.  But--the ribs were wonderful last nite.  Will be interesting about the thermometer.  I used an oven style one and mine was between 240 and 250 most all day.


----------



## smokin phil (Jun 19, 2012)

I would install thermometer in the body just below the top grate. That would be real close to what you would be cooking at. I've put a flat grill thermometer on my upper grate and it always runs right around 250F. +-5F. If you want a temp control, here's what I have done: Harbor Freight Router Speed Control. Linky: http://www.harborfreight.com/router-speed-control-43060.html  You'l have to figure out where to set it. Also note the metal back gets HOT. Whatever heat isn't going to the element is going there. You can turn it down low enough you won't be making smoke. I tried it for a while and discovered I didn't need/want it.

Another option for temp monitoring is the Maverick ET-732. Has two probes. One clips to the grate, another in the meat. Search on here and you'll find more info, or I suggest buying here: http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=MAVET-732  That's also your destination for cold smoking. I have an older ET-73 single probe just for meat. Works great for me! Wanna get one of Todd's cold smokers from above site. He's on here and from what I've seen, you'll get no better customer service! He stands 110% behind anything he sells.

Again, any more questions, just ask!

LETS Q!!!


----------

